# Many Medical Conditions Help



## CameronCross (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi my wife & i would like to move to florida, however she has many medical conditions & i would like advice on her medical costs as she is exempt from charges & drug costs in europe but dont know about usa
Her conditions include,
DIABETES MELLITUS
SYSTEMIC LUPUS ERYTHEMATOSUS 
ADDISONS DISEASE
HEREDITARY ANGIONEUROTIC EDEMA 
SICKLE CELL BETA THALASSAEMIA TRAIT
SCHIZOAFFECTIVE DISORDER
NEPHROTIC SYNDROME
LUPUS NEPHRITIS
MESANGIAL PROLIFERATIVE GLOMERULONEPHRITIS
ANTICARDIOLIPIN ANTIBODY SYNDROME
ANTIPHOSPHOLIPID SYNDROME—HUGHES SYNDROME
SEVERE CLINICAL DEPRESSION
PARAPARESIS
STOMACH ULCAR
WARTS & VERUCAS
HAY FEVER
ESSENTIAL HYPERTENSION
HIGH CHOLESTEROL

thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Your major problem (well, other than getting a visa in the first place) is going to be finding health insurance that won't break the bank. At present, health insurers are free to deny coverage or to charge humongous premiums for "pre-existing conditions" of which it appears your wife has loads.

Moving to Florida doesn't appear to be your best option, at least health-wise. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Somehow the warts do not fit.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

CameronCross said:


> Hi my wife & i would like to move to florida,


How do you intend to secure a suitable status to live and work in the US? Many people want to live in the US but few will be able to overcome this hurdle.


----------



## frenchie (Dec 12, 2008)

By law, health insurance cannot deny you coverage for pre-existing conditions if provided by your employer. Someone confirms that.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

frenchie said:


> By law, health insurance cannot deny you coverage for pre-existing conditions if provided by your employer. Someone confirms that.


A group policy has to treat everyone the same. So if X is covered, everyone in the group is covered for X. If Y is not covered, nobody in the group is covered for Y. Group policies are not only provided by employers but can be organized by associations. For example, a self-employed artist could purchase group insurance through an association of artists. Expect this all to change in the forthcoming health care bill.

But all this info is irrelevant unless the OP has a route to live here!


----------

